# OTM 20: The What If - NOW ONLINE!



## True2Kenpo (Feb 26, 2005)

Fellow Kenpoists,

The new OTM 20 is now available! For this clip we are proud to feature my instructor, Mr. Zach Whitson, covering the topic of "The What If".

For more information on Mr. Whitson, please visit-
http://www.zachwhitson.com

Hope you enjoy.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/f..._What_If_V2.wmv


----------

